# Industrial buildings converted into housing/office/commercial complexes



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sears warehouse in Memphis, TN, USA
Now teachers' residences and classrooms

Before:





































After:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Exhibition center "Matka" near Skopje, Macedonia (1935-38) - old hydro power plant converted into museum



















The old look










Interior














































_marh.mk_


----------



## bumbledah. (Apr 25, 2017)

*FAHLE HOUSE ( REPURPOSED PAPER MILL ) : TALLINN , ESTONIA ( 1926 / 2006 )*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

KR Properties, Moscow, Russia (former furniture factory converted into office & apartment building, the original building is from 1902)

_source_





































Interior


----------



## bumbledah. (Apr 25, 2017)

*DOCKS MALRAUX : STRASBOURG , FRANCE ( 1932 / 2014 ) *


----------



## Duchon (Mar 1, 2016)

*Zsolnay Factory, Pécs, Hungary*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Canale Factory - Buenos Aires*




The golden age of the architecture of Buenos Aires went even further from the residential buildings, reaching the industries of the city. Unlike the residences and big houses of the 1880-1930 period, the industrial architecture had the luxury of experimenting with new styles, far from the french and italian academicism. One of the most iconic factories of Buenos Aires following this concept was the Canale Factory, also iconic for its cookies and other sweet products and its presence in the argentine market for almost a century. Because of its huge size and the great views in front of the Lezama Park (who’s also in a small hill), the Canale Palace is an essential piece of the neighborhood of San Telmo (though it’s actually in the exact limit with the neighborhood of La Boca). For all the massive influx of tourists who came back from their vacactions on the beach of the cities of the south of the province, it was great to smell the cookies from this factory and the Bagley Factory just a few blocks away (the highway finishes just in front of this area). Nowadays, it’s part of the vast restoration of the South, where dozens of old factories are being recicled, resulting in a very cool revitalization of that part of the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Skopje/Скопје;142442459 said:


> more info at _inhabitat.com_


Surely a contender for all time best reconversion


----------



## Roy Corduroy (Mar 22, 2015)

Duchon said:


> *
> 
> Zsolnay Factory, Pécs, Hungary*:


Hi, what was it converted to?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

> History Center "Zajezdnia" (Bus Depot)
> 
> Location: Wroclaw, Poland
> 
> ...


Centrum Historii Zajezdnia by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Centrum Historii Zajezdnia by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Centrum Historii Zajezdnia by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Centrum Historii Zajezdnia by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Centrum Historii Zajezdnia by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Centrum Historii Zajezdnia by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Centrum Historii Zajezdnia by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## hichamaziz (Jul 31, 2017)

thank you all for post and pics


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Millwall Ironworks, London

Converted to artists' studios


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Silo Apartments - Hobart, Tasmania



> For around fifty years the Hobart Silos were used as a storage facility for grain, destined for export. Today they house thirty luxury residential apartments and have become one of the most sought-after addresses in Hobart’s inner city.
> 
> The existing concrete walls provided the shell for a ten storey structure incorporating the use of precast concrete columns and beams and in-situ concrete slabs. The units have a very high standard of finish and are protected by state-of-the-art fire and security systems.





















_source_


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Skopje/Скопје;158036620 said:


> Silo Apartments - Hobart, Tasmania
> 
> _source_


Awesome


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Unilever HQ, Rotterdam

*
Unilever by Robert Hertel, on Flickr


Unilever building in Rotterdam by Michal Switala, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Van Nelle Fabriek, Rotterdam*
_Build in 1927_
factory for coffee and tea.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek, Croatia*
Sporthouse - old train cargo warehouse built in 19th century
Now it is sports hall and restaurant.

Before:



















Now:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old train station (Varshavskiy vokzal) converted into office building "Depo", Saint Petersburg, Russia

_source_


----------

